# There is systemic racism we are unable to discuss calmly



## MThomasson (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over. 
Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen. 

Of course this conversation is uncomfortable. If you're not uncomfortable then you're set in stone and angry no matter which side you're on. Where do we go from here?

Love, Understanding, Respect for differing viewpoints is the course necessary.....easy to say right?

This is our challenge.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 20, 2017)

Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.


----------



## SeaGal (Aug 20, 2017)

Uncomfortable it is not.  But when the baseline for this respectful, loving conversation requires the assumption that Flint is an example of racism by old. white. men. with the addition of 'they' against 'us' it doesn't _appear_ to be a respectful or understanding conversation that you're after.

Pray tell what bearing age, race or gender have on one's ability to govern?

Fact:  We've had 8 years of a relatively young black male running the country.  We've had a black SC Justice for 26 years and he wasn't the first.  We had a black Sec of State, a black Nat'l Sec. advisor - 2 black AG's. One Hispanic AG...more than one Hispanic Gov., and two Asian-American Gov.'s...and several women in high places.  

Venezuela has an exclusively Hispanic government, China is pretty much run by Chinese men, most countries in Africa are run by black men...how do those countries compare in terms of fair treatment and individual economic opportunity...what is their record on human and civil rights?

My point is this - I'll discuss the state of affairs politely, respectfully with you all day long...but I will not affirm misconceptions.

Is there systemic racism?...I believe there is - best illustrated by the institutionalized standard of 'lowered expectations' for behavior and success...which, of course, can only be remedied by a 'benevolent white knight' disguised as Robin Hood seeking nothing in return but your vote.

Bigotry against age, race or gender is never justifiable...even by the minority.  In the US we do not hold the son accountable for the fathers crimes.  If we can begin there, we can converse.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 20, 2017)

“Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”

For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.

It requires them to acknowledge the fact that sanctioned racism exists, racism practiced by much of their political base, where conservatives are loath to condemn that racism for fear of losing that political base.

And conservatives must acknowledge the fact that there are racist elements of their own political agenda, such as the GOP’s voter suppression efforts.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 21, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


^^^ insists on still being the problem ^^^

You add nothing to this conversation.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 21, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!



Re the 'old' part, nobody really wants to be governed by airhead 18 year olds, and re the second part, minorities are grossly over-represented in govt. and especially in the Federal bureaucracy, despite what you're being fed in school and the MSM.



> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.



They're at the bottom because they insist on shooting themselves in the foot, worshipping garbage like Al Sharpton or Bernie Sanders or Hillary Clinton, who are never ever going to do anything but laugh at them, loot them, and spit on them; they're 'Deplorables'. Sad but true.



> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.



Hyperbole, not 'fact'. 



> Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.



Only for those with no genuine morality or principles, and trying to peddle rubbish. 



> Where do we go from here?



Well, I'm going to mow the yard in a little while, and then we're going to go the park and watch a ball game. 

How about you?



> Love, Understanding, Respect for differing viewpoints is the course necessary.....easy to say right?



As long as those 'viewpoints' match your own, you mean ... FYI, memes and slogans aren't viewpoints, they're just propaganda.



> This is our challenge.



The challenge is education and developing critical thinking skills, as opposed to NAMBLA Logic and sloganeering.

*"NAMBLA" logic - an extreme absolutist position which demands that for logical consistencies sake that certain gross crimes be allowed, in order that no one might feel restrained."*-Stirling S. Newberry 

And, take a hint from this fellow when inventing 'talking points'.

*And here is what bothers me so much about modern "scholarship." At what point did history become ethics? Why should we subvert the elusive search for facts to moralist concerns? So what if they are on or off the hook? If you want to be a preacher, go preach. If you want to save the world, go into politics. If you want to invent a world free of evil, take Prozac. It was said in Ecclesiastes and it still is true today, people suck. They did then, all of them. They do now, all of us. History is the history of self-interested, competing, aggressive, selfish, murderous humans. At what point did it become a morality play?* -Dave WIlliams, George mason Univ. 

Spewing bullshit is *not* discourse.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 21, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



There is no challenge.  If you believe there is systemic racism, then the system is racist and cannot continue.  That's why the left keeps talking about systemic racism.  There is nothing to be done with systemic racism except end the system and presumably install a more fair, communist system.  Right?   

The fact is, whether you like facts or not, the left, blacks and latinos do not want a conversation.  They want what they have always gotten.  Sit down and shut up, you will be lectured.  That's what they want.  Well, the fact is, whether you like facts or not, whites are no longer listening.  Don't want to listen, They want YOU to shut up and go to work, take care of your kids, join a club, something except endlessly bleat.  The fact is, whether you like facts or not, we have been listening to bleating for 50 years and you have never once extended yourself for your own good.  

Blacks, especially, and then latinos intend to lecture once again and the lectures are all the same "Make us successful, go ahead we DARE you to try".


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Aug 21, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> *Fact: The country is still run by old white men!*
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


_The ironic part is that the leftist complaining about racism is part of the group perpetuating it. _

_Do you respect my view that it doesn't matter what percentage of what occupation or group is what color, and people who whine about that sort of thing are the ones perpetuating racism in the first place?_


----------



## oldsoul (Aug 22, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Do you, then, admit that there are "racist elements" of your political agenda? If everyone is truly equally capable, then why the need for things like Affirmative Action? If all people are equally capable, why do certain organisations (i.e. the federal government) have what amounts to quotas for certain groups in hiring, and promoting? 

Is Al Sharpton racist? I don't know, but I sure can make the argument. Are there racists on the right? Sure, racism knows no political affiliation. Is racism the real problem, or is it divisiveness? 

As for voter suppression efforts... Are you telling us, then, that the Black Panthers are part of the GOP? One can only assume so, as you have not said anything about such activities in any other political party. I am sure it would come as a surprise to most Black Panthers that they are Republicans...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 22, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Love, Understanding, Respect for differing viewpoints is the course necessary.....easy to say right?
> 
> .




That is certainly easy for you to say.

Perhaps if you were to stop whining about old white men, you could look sincere instead of utterly hypocritical.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2017)

I acknowledge there is sanctioned racism - by you and others of your ilk - in Affirmative Action (soon to be eliminated by the American people by having elected Trump
Next will need to be reparations$$ paid to millions of White victims of this malicious black privilege


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 27, 2017)

So what is the OP saying, that Obama was a house-boy for rich white Democrats?


MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



So who was running the country for the past 8 years?  Old white Democrats and their 'clean' black man?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 27, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> So what is the OP saying, that Obama was a house-boy for rich white Democrats?
> 
> So who was running the country for the past 8 years?  Old white Democrats and their 'clean' black man?



Well,  technically,   president Obama was 50% old white guy...


----------



## mamooth (Sep 1, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Do you, then, admit that there are "racist elements" of your political agenda?



Well, no, because there aren't any.



> If everyone is truly equally capable, then why the need for things like Affirmative Action? If all people are equally capable, why do certain organisations (i.e. the federal government) have what amounts to quotas for certain groups in hiring, and promoting



Strawman, as affirmative action is not base on everyone being "equally capable."



> Is Al Sharpton racist? I don't know, but I sure can make the argument.



Al Sharpton isn't making any policies, so that's a red herring.

In contrast, white racists _are_ making the policies, such as vote suppression, backing the prison-industrial complex, and stealing wealth away from working people.



> Are there racists on the right? Sure, racism knows no political affiliation. Is racism the real problem, or is it divisiveness



Divisiveness being the core position of the right is also a problem, yes. It's closely related to racism, as the right divides largely based on racism. Just look at Obama, the greatest uniter in American history, and look at his opposition, the ugliest and most divisive race-baiters in Ameircan history.



> As for voter suppression efforts... Are you telling us, then, that the Black Panthers are part of the GOP?



As the black panthers have never engaged in vote suppression, why are you saying such a crazy thing?



> One can only assume so, as you have not said anything about such activities in any other political party. I am sure it would come as a surprise to most Black Panthers that they are Republicans...



Oh, I see why. Racist vote suppression is a core principle of the Republican party, one that they can't remain in power without using. Thus, it's forbidden for any Republicans to admit that, so you're handwaving the issue away with some "But both sides do it!" fiction.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



University debates are usually centrally controlled.  When certain types of debates are always controlled to start as hysteria, then logic dictates that those debate topics are taboo.  Racism and ethnic conflict are taboos then.  This situation has not changed since 1970, and will never change, because there is too much money in it.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...



No because do you know how many billions of student loan dollars universities would lose out on if affirmative action was to suddenly stop today?  Your diversified personal retirement portfolio depends on it.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.


Not only that... But minorities are currently in positions of power disproportionate to their numbers in society. The same people who claim race shouldn't matter, are the same ones who claim "old white men run the country"...  Go figure...


----------



## Picaro (Sep 2, 2017)

Missourian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the OP saying, that Obama was a house-boy for rich white Democrats?
> ...



And he likes spending a lot of time on golf courses and yachts with old white guy billionaires, too. Guess who he really represents?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 2, 2017)

Affirmative Action died in 1969, with the election of Nixon and the implementing of a quota system. They kept just kept the name as a smoke screen, like the Commie cesspools call themselves 'democratic republics', and Democrats calling themselves 'the Party of Jefferson'.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 2, 2017)

blacks are just as racist
they commit more hate crimes at twice the rate, per capita
they murder at over SEVEN times the rate
the _graduate_ at lowest levels
racism is one of the least problems we should worry about--there will always be racism on both sides


----------



## Picaro (Sep 2, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks are just as racist
> they commit more hate crimes at twice the rate, per capita
> they murder at over SEVEN times the rate
> the _graduate_ at lowest levels
> racism is one of the least problems we should worry about--there will always be racism on both sides



Democrats want to genocide all the white proles and replace them with sub-morons who they think will admire them and do what they're told, basically; that's why they get all giggly when they post those 'whitey will be a minority in 20 years!!! ' gibberish pronouncements. It's as much about class warfare as it is race, and of course keeping half the black and latino population stupid, violent, and illiterate and paying the other half well out of tax money to keep them that way is their big hope. They fail to notice that most of the current increase is coming from Asians, and they don't give two shits about latinos or blacks, who hate them as much as they hate each other. 

Democrats are just stupid, no doubt about it.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 2, 2017)

yeah if there's anything lacking in America it's conversations about racism


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 2, 2017)

*His Reality Check Bounced*

Notice that the Auntie Fanny agent left after his recon discovered no way to take over USMB.  He'll have better luck at the United Statists Message Board.  His years of elitist training will finally pay off.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2017)

What is more important, racism or antisemitism?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 3, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



100% bull shit. The only racism comes from minirities toward whites. You lefty idiots see racism everywhere because you don't know any better.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 3, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



I do not agree with your "facts"

If you can point to specific instance of an institution being racist, I'll stand right along side you in protest.  However, just screaming systematic racism is to blame for inequality of outcome is unhelpful and does nothing to help those you suggest you support.  Be specific man!


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2017)

The compulsory and politically correct dogma is that blacks cannot be racist, only whites can be racist, and whites are always racist.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2017)

Did anyone notices that the OP has quit USMB, because she encountered opinions that are different from hers?  She went back to Facebook political forum where the most important political issue is the new knickers of Kim kardashian, and they are all passionate about it.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 3, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> The compulsory and politically correct dogma is that blacks cannot be racist, only whites can be racist, and whites are always racist.



...and if you reject that dogma you're literally hitler.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > The compulsory and politically correct dogma is that blacks cannot be racist, only whites can be racist, and whites are always racist.
> ...


Yes.  And that's just the beginning.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 18, 2017)

mamooth said:


> In contrast, white racists _are_ making the policies, such as vote suppression, backing the prison-industrial complex, and stealing wealth away from working people.
> 
> Oh, I see why. Racist vote suppression is a core principle of the Republican party, one that they can't remain in power without using. Thus, it's forbidden for any Republicans to admit that, so you're handwaving the issue away with some "But both sides do it!" fiction.



Vote suppression is THE LAW.  Only CITIZENS are eligible to vote.  Unfortunately, this is a critically important law that has gone unenforced for decades, with Democrats continually importing illegal aliens into the US, to vote FOR THEM, and no one doing anything to stop them.

And if you had an ounce of decency, you would speak out in favor of vote suppression of illegal voting, but instead, as typical of liberals, you disguise the issue as one of vote suppression of legal voters.

As for stealing wealth away from working people, that is being done daily, by Democrats with every job-swiping, illegal alien they import, and then protect with sanctuary cities.  In addition these remittance-sending aliens steal wealth away from American small business owners ($133 Billion/year), by depriving them of sales, while pillaging the US economy (21st century style imperialism)


----------



## protectionist (Sep 18, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Affirmative Action died in 1969, with the election of Nixon and the implementing of a quota system. They kept just kept the name as a smoke screen, like the Commie cesspools call themselves 'democratic republics', and Democrats calling themselves 'the Party of Jefferson'.


Affirmative Action, (and its after-effects) has been very much ALIVE since 1969 (including RIGHT NOW).  I was deprived of an assistantship at graduate school in 1977, by affirmative action.  I, and 17 other non-blacks, was forced to quit the school, and have suffered the consequences ever since, including now (in retirement) with reduced Social Security $$.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Did anyone notices that the OP has quit USMB, because she encountered opinions that are different from hers?  She went back to Facebook political forum where the most important political issue is the new knickers of Kim kardashian, and they are all passionate about it.


Our loss.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative Action died in 1969, with the election of Nixon and the implementing of a quota system. They kept just kept the name as a smoke screen, like the Commie cesspools call themselves 'democratic republics', and Democrats calling themselves 'the Party of Jefferson'.
> ...



Nope, you were denied because of a quota system, period.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 18, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Nope, you were denied because of a quota system, period.


That's what affirmative action is.  Always has been.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 18, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


They know this

But in order to justify this. They'll shift the blame on to black ppl.

Things white ppl say when faced with a case of white racism:

Blacks are racist too.
Black culture is the problem (Single moms, No Fathers, Gangsters)
I was beaten up/robbed/called names by blacks.
Blacks have a high crime rate.
Blacks carry knives.
Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
Blacks are not smart (IQ)
White people are great (White Inventor Argument)
Black parents do not care about education.
The argument is moved from what whites do, to what they think blacks do.

It's a cheap attempt to change the subject. But at a deeper level it's also a moral argument, directed not at us black people but at whites themselves.

White ppl know they benefit from racism. They know black ppl get screwed.

They feel guilt about that at some level

But since they want to believe they're good ppl they either fight against that inequality, or make up excuses.

*Making excuses is way easier.*

If they can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people.

Case closed!

So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves and raises their self-esteem, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.

Where is the CNN special on that?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...



Without your victimhood status, you are nothing. Your entire identity is built around a mythology of oppression and hate.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> They know this
> 
> But in order to justify this. They'll shift the blame on to black people
> 
> ...


So this pile of BS denial makes you feel better ?  I'm guessing you know damn well that whites are (and have been for 50 years) the victims of racist discrimination (affirmative action) on a massive scale, and blacks are the beneficiaries. And that's just the tip of it.  The police brutality myth perpetrated by Obama, Sharpton and all his other anti-white racist race hustlers is just the latest of it.

I wonder if you have any clue about all the passes given to criminal blacks, at the expense of whites and everyone else in society (including other blacks).  Ever hear of Eleanor Bumpurs, Micheal Stewart, Larry Davis, Lemrick Nelson, Kiko Garcia, Marla Hanson, Marion Barry, Edward Summers, Robert Chambers,  Michael Lasane, the Howard Beach case, Ann Viner/Evelyn Wagler,  Channon Christian/Chistopher Newsom, White gangs at Columbis University (1987),Sbrina Collins (Emory University),Gilbert Moore, Jr (Williams College), Alicia Hardin (Trinity Intl Univ.-2005), Tawana Brawley, Laurie Hecht, etc. etc ???????????

If not, your education about race in America is just beginning.  Same with other information deprived liberals who have foolishly depended on the liberal OMMISSION media, for their information.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you were denied because of a quota system, period.
> ...



Nope, exactly the opposite;  it prohibited using quotas. Thank Nixon for that, it came under his domestic policies and pandering to the Black Caucus, not the Affirmative Action clauses in the Civil Rights Act. Moynihan, Humphrey, and most of the other liberals fought off the radicals over the Philadelphia Plan and the imposition of quotas, Nixon revived them within weeks of being inaugurated.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 18, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Nope, exactly the opposite;  it prohibited using quotas. Thank Nixon for that, it came under his domestic policies and pandering to the Black Caucus, not the Affirmative Action clauses in the Civil Rights Act.


You're talking about laws. I'm talking about REAL LIFE.  Doesn't matter what rules there are.  If you don't know that AA has been discriminating against whites for 50 years, and continues to today, you are clueless on this subject. 

All one need do is walk into various govt offices around the country, and see entire offices of blacks, to know what's happening,  I saw it in Stanford (1984),  San Jose 1989,  St Petersburg (1993), Tampa (2006)  etc etc


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It requires them to acknowledge *the fact that sanctioned racism exists,* racism practiced by much of their political base, where conservatives are loath to condemn that racism for fear of losing that political base.


You are right. Affirmative Action is the prime example. That law assumes that blacks are not capable of bettering themselves on their own.


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And conservatives must acknowledge the fact that there are racist elements of their own political agenda, such as the GOP’s *voter suppression efforts.*


Requiring positive ID for voting is voter suppression? One needs positive ID to buy a pack of cigarettes, to buy alcoholic beverages, to drive a vehicle on public roads, to board an airplane or even be a library member. Why don't you say that requiring a driver's license (positive ID) is discriminatory agains black people?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> What is more important, racism or antisemitism?


The idea of antisemitism was the brainchild of the Anti Defamation League what was established in 1913. Interestingly enough, in the same year the Federal Reserve was born. Coincidence? Furthermore, in the same year the taxation of income (Income Tax) became law. Coincidence?


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notices that the OP has quit USMB, because she encountered opinions that are different from hers?  She went back to Facebook political forum where the most important political issue is the new knickers of Kim kardashian, and they are all passionate about it.
> ...


She had no ammo.  Plus she didn't let us lend her some.  So whose loss?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


Boy are you in for a big disappointment.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > It requires them to acknowledge *the fact that sanctioned racism exists,* racism practiced by much of their political base, where conservatives are loath to condemn that racism for fear of losing that political base.
> ...



*"Affirmative Action is the prime example. That law assumes that blacks are not capable of bettering themselves on their own."
*
So they assumed whites were incapable of bettering themselves when the government made sure whites had 400 years of AA?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 18, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


/----/ Geeeze not this old broken record again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> ...


Is this some kind of mental stutter?

"/----/ "


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> ....




Yeah, fuck off and die.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


So are you saying that you need big daddy to spoon feed you because you are incapable of taking care of yourself?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


No. I'm saying whites needed help so the government gave them a 400 year headstart.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you are saying that you are unable to take care of yourself. What headstart? Let me try to make sense of this. You assume a zero sum game. Whites started to walk on two legs 400 years earlier than blacks and they started to walk on two legs 400 years ago, while blacks started to walk on two legs just recently. Am I understanding you right?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


No. I'm saying whites needed help so the government gave them a 400 year headstart and held Blacks back to boot.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you are saying that blacks were not developed in Africa? You are putting your own race down. Why?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


No. I'm saying Africa is not in the US.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well we know that at least I hope considering nowadays educational requirements. 
So, back to your original thought. You were saying that you were not capable to take care of yourself, why do you think that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


i dont just think that. I know that whites were not capable of taking care of themselves. History shows us this. Blacks educated whites and then were driven away. White civilization collapsed. Blacks came back to europe and taught whites it was ok to take baths and how to read and write.  Whites drove them away again and tried to come over to the americas but needed Black men to help them navigate. I could go on and on but you get my point. Whites need help. It was smart of your ancestors to give you a head start. God knows that 400 years was still not enough. Thats why you still whine like bitches.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do I come across whining? Interesting. I am just asking you that* why do you think* that you cannot take care of yourself and need the government to take care of you. You are consistently avoiding the answer to that. You alluded to blacks starting to walk in two legs 400 years later than whites, then the next post you said blacks taught everything what whites know. Then you said you needed somebody else to take care of you. You are very confused or trying to confuse me.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Yes you do. I dont have a good answer other than whites are insecure and look to government to give them a head start.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why do you think whites need a headstart when just a couple of minutes ago you said blacks taught everything to whites?


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...




Who are these old white men? You are correct...... but you have only gotten a small part of the equation correct. Perhaps you need to look a little further? Like listen to JFK's speech from April 27th, 1961.....


----------



## Humorme (Sep 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...



I had to rate your post funny.  OTOH, you sounded like someone that would debate the issue rather than argue and get into a futile pissing match, so maybe what I'll say might generate a discussion between you and I.

When America was founded, the Constitution was clear:

"..._secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity_..." (an excerpt from the Preamble)

In the Dred Scott v Sanford case Roger Taney was very thorough in his analysis.  According to Wikipedia:

"_Taney spent pages 407–421 of his decision chronicling the history of slave and negro law in the British colonies and American states to decide if federal law could recognize Scott as a citizen of any state within the meaning of Article III_"

Dred Scott v. Sandford - Wikipedia

That resulted in the 14th Amendment being illegally ratified:

The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez

http://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm

http://www.barefootsworld.net/14uncon.html

Among the many things I hate about the 14th Amendment is that it created two separate and distinct classes of citizens: Preamble and 14th Amendment citizens.  

While I don't agree with everything the following link states, it will give you a little background for my next statements:

Chap. 6 - The TRUTH About the 14th Amendment

Both the left and the right; Democrats and Republicans; conservatives and liberals have discounted most of the above and the links wherein I have made my stand, but common sense and the many *unanswered *questions I've posed to judges in numerous cases tells me I'm probably in the ball park.

Under the 14th Amendment, with two classes of citizens having been created, the objective of government was to then make us all equal.  So, they have tried to bring everybody under the purview of the 14th Amendment.  The 14th Amendment does not guarantee, secure, create, or promise you *ANY* right.  It only guarantees certain benefits and privileges and the equal protection of the laws.  

In other words, the government did not really give you squat.  Instead of elevating the black people to the status of whites, they tried to begin a process of taking white peoples Rights incrementally.  And so, today, we have at least two separate and distinct governments operating in the United States:  1) the de jure / lawful / legal / constitutional Republic and  2) a de facto / unlawful / illegal Federal / Legislative Democracy owned and controlled by a few elite multinational corporations.

Unable to assimilate, the black people are trying to fight against a nation built to advance and protect the white people.  The blacks were never given full status of whites so the government tried to lower the status of whites to 14th Amendment citizens where all we have are civil rights.

The whites lost their God given *unalienable* Rights under this scheme; nobody wants to focus on what's really going on and the government gets to jump in and mandate more laws to prop up the phony notion that we're all the same except for the color of our skin.  I don't think the black people will quit until the control *ALL* of America and, unfortunately, the whites don't know much about their Rights nor their history.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...


It will go over his head. Even when as you are mentioning it he has no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MThomasson said:
> ...



Seems that you are very familiar with the Act of 1871 and the de-facto government that resides in the city/state that is the District of Columbia.......always good to come across those that are awake.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > MThomasson said:
> ...




More than likely.......but at least worth a try....LOL!


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


The sons of the black pharaohs unveil their newest technology, flaunting their conquest of the seas! They're on their way to Europe to teach the dumb whites to read, write, and do math, but first they have to figure out how to not rock the boat!






That is a technology even they have not been able to master since ruling Ancient Egypt thousands of years ago!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Because whites are mentally handicapped. If Blacks were miracle workers then the Roman and Greek empires would have never collapsed. There was a reason the Moors had to come educate you. Your entire history consists of other races helping you and somehow you still manage to fuck it up.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



and that's why Africa is a supermetropolitan paradise


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now you are trolling Asslips. Good sport, making me laugh.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I may be trolling but you know its true.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Well, this is complete rubbish. The Moors invaded Spain and the Iberian peninsula to steal wealth, and place a tax on the existing population which was business as usual for the Muslims across N. Africa at the time. 
If the North Africans taught Europeans anything, it was teaching them more war and more slavery. So thank you and your ancestors for the slavery lesson.
Maybe these Africans also taught the Nigerians civilization also, they managed to create an entire civilization that revolved around slavery and then collapsed once slavery collapsed.

Moors didnt come to educate, rather they conquered, and the ones they didnt conquer were simply displaced from their lands and then came back and finally send the Moors back to Africa after a couple hundred years of warfare. thanks for pretending though once again!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Actually its quite true. They taught the europeans it was ok to bathe. Europeans thought water harbored evil spirits. They showed them how to construct castles and to this very day when you go to Spain you can see the proof on the sign outside of the castles. They gave them street lighting and running water as well as fashion etc etc etc.

I'm surprised you dont know this?

"..it was believed in many parts of Europe that water could carry disease into the body through the pores in the skin. According to one medical treaty of the 16th century, *“Water baths warm the body, but weaken the organism and widen pores.  That’s why they can be dangerous and cause different diseases, even death.”*  It wasn’t just diseases from the water itself they were worried about.  They also felt that with the pores widened after a bath, this resulted in infections of the air having easier access to the body. Hence, bathing became connected with spread of diseases, not just immorality."


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Actually its quite true. *They taught the europeans it was ok to bathe.* Europeans thought water harbored evil spirits.







Asclepias said:


> *They showed them how to construct castles *and to this very day when you go to Spain you can see the proof on the sign outside of the castles. They gave them street lighting and running water as well as fashion etc etc etc.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



There is no systemic racism. Therein lies the reason why we cannot have this conversation. You insist on starting the talks with an advantage. You cut off the truth right away and then you want to argue a point that you are set up to win.

The fact that the country is now run by old white men is an irrelevant statistic.

The divide between the races exists mostly in the inner cities and in the media. In real life suburbia, in the office, in recreation, everywhere else, racism has faded away. It is only kept alive by the media and the Race Grievance Industry.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A lot of the water back then did harbor evil spirits and made people super sick.  No one drank it; the silver lining was ale.
So they guessed wrong about how the infections entered the body, but they weren't wrong about the water.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yes you do. I dont have a good answer other than whites are insecure and look to government to give them a head start.


That's what blacks do, have been doing for 50 years (affirmative action), and are still doing today, and they look to more than just the govt. It's also the media, private industry, and the miseducation system. 

And blacks get more than just a "headstart".  They get a PASS on committing crime, and are complicit in the blame others MO (particularly cops and whites)


----------



## protectionist (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Because whites are mentally handicapped. If Blacks were miracle workers then the Roman and Greek empires would have never collapsed. There was a reason the Moors had to come educate you. Your entire history consists of other races helping you and somehow you still manage to fuck it up.


DREAMING out loud. No law against it.  Especially by those who are pathologically inferiority complexed.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> and that's why Africa is a supermetropolitan paradise


And they have such a tough immigration problem, with everyone wanting to go there.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Actually its quite true. They taught the europeans it was ok to bathe. Europeans thought water harbored evil spirits. They showed them how to construct castles and to this very day when you go to Spain you can see the proof on the sign outside of the castles. They gave them street lighting and running water as well as fashion etc etc etc.
> 
> I'm surprised you dont know this?
> 
> "..it was believed in many parts of Europe that water could carry disease into the body through the pores in the skin. According to one medical treaty of the 16th century, *“Water baths warm the body, but weaken the organism and widen pores.  That’s why they can be dangerous and cause different diseases, even death.”*  It wasn’t just diseases from the water itself they were worried about.  They also felt that with the pores widened after a bath, this resulted in infections of the air having easier access to the body. Hence, bathing became connected with spread of diseases, not just immorality."


I'm surprised you provide so many source links for your outlandish, laughble claims.  Gosh, we're just swimming in them.


----------



## oldsoul (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Because whites are mentally handicapped


This is a perfect example of why we cannot have a clam and civil discussion on this topic. Sure, there is racism. Is it systemic? I don't believe it is, anymore. The fact remains, though, that there is racism on ALL "sides" of this issue. We will do NOTHING to resolve this until we can agree that there are only two "sides", those who call racism what it is (no matter what the source), and those who should be relegated to the dark halls of history. Until you, sir/maam, are able to recognise racism in yourself, and change, you will be on the "side" relegated to history. You are a dieing breed, you are not the norm in this society, the sooner you realise and accept that, the sooner you will be able to overcome your own prejudices.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Those were some Europeans who thought that way due to communicable diseases. Prior to that era, Europeans were bathing and what your talking about wasnt true in places like Russia and


Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Sounds like your selling Moors Light but I'm not buying that.  The Moors werent trying to educate. Though yes they left their heavy influence in the Area. Who was it among Europeans who were the worst slavers? It was the Spanish and the Portuguese. And when did that start?   just about the time they threw the Africans out who had forcibly occupied them for hundreds of years. So yes, you can see these Europeans may have had some enmity because of their contact from the Invading Africans. Thus they became the worst slave holders of all.

On the other hand, look at the Swedes and other Nordic peoples, No slaves or almost none. Slavery as we know it WAS brought to the west by Arabs and Persians, Africans etc. theres no getting around it. 

European civilization was doing just fine without help from Africans, take a look at the Roman Empire. Werent the original Romans of African descent? I thought that was also one of the theories Ive seen here. So you get this African Roman empire spread across Europe,  then when it finally collapses it leaves Europe fractured, and in little kingdoms and fiefdoms battling each other over resources. 
Not so unlike what you see today with Africa and European colonization.  If these African empires hadnt screwed up Europe the world wouldnt be what it is today.
I say its about time we just call it even.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...








WTF was that mess of homemade history?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yep, i was mostly just trolling him. with a grain of truth.
But he keeps saying that Blacks taught Whites 'Civilization' theres obviously a lot of grey area in between


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 20, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because whites are mentally handicapped
> ...


Black racists are growing in number, not "dying", moron.

This society has done absolutely nothing to reduce racism against whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 20, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Obviously they were wrong. How is it the Moors took baths in the same water everyday and didnt get sick?  Once the Moors showed them running water, soap,  and bath houses europeans started taking baths again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 20, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



  Uncomfortable?
Nah just annoyed.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The Europeans previously had bath houses, thats why they started getting diseases. Not really understanding science, some of them did not understand why they were getting sick but associated it with the water.
  The whole thing that Moors had to teach them civilization is laughable. African bushmen have a civilization with intricate knowledge of things we have no idea about. yet they have no concept of money. and they also have no running water. It's still a civiliazation. If whites moved north out of Africa at some period of history before they became white, they carried whatever civilization they had with them.Because you did not understand their civilization doesnt mean they didnt have one. same goes for whites who lived in the wilds of europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 20, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They had bath houses from when the Egyptians taught the greeks and romans. I was using the white definition of civilization. Too often whites have no concept other than what they are given by their dictionary. By whites definition they were regressing back to cave man status. Moors came and taught them to value literacy again. To indulge in the arts and paved the way for the Renaissance.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Of course this conversation is uncomfortable.”
> 
> For most conservatives this conversation is uncomfortable.
> 
> ...






That is complete bullshit. I don't know why liberals take so many drugs; they don't need them.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's time.  Time to leave the non white in their feces.  Whites need to save civilization ; WEXIT , avoid the groid, self segregate.  Goys only.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because whites are mentally handicapped
> ...


Of course its systemic. Did things change overnight and I missed it? Whites still own the vast majority of the resources, control the branches of government, control the media, and have the bulk of the wealth as a group.  I'm not a dying breed. In fact I am a growing breed. More Blacks are waking up to the realities of white racism and divorcing themselves of white philosophy and lies.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> It's time.  Time to leave the non white in their feces.  Whites need to save civilization ; WEXIT , avoid the groid, self segregate.  Goys only.


How are you going to save something you had to be taught how to do on two separate occasions?  If it werent for other people (primarily Black people) you would still be living in caves.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> It's time.  Time to leave the non white in their feces.  Whites need to save civilization ; WEXIT , avoid the groid, self segregate.  Goys only.



You racist cowards keep whining, but you have yet to grow the balls required to actually get the fuck out of my country. Go already, you won't be missed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2017)

The only conversation you will ever have about race with these old white people is

1. Racism doesn't exist and if it does its for a good reason
2. Racism doesn't affect anyone and if it does its for good reason
3. Whatever happened, blacks deserved it for a bunch of justifications that are racist.  But see rule 1 and 2.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > It's time.  Time to leave the non white in their feces.  Whites need to save civilization ; WEXIT , avoid the groid, self segregate.  Goys only.
> ...



You know what happens to white people that try to self segregate and build their own communities...they get slaughtered by the federal government.


----------



## Humorme (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




LMAO.  ROTF.  LOL.  Whites "_control_" the three branches of government????  "_Control"_ the media?

Yeah, right.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


I know I'm right. You know it too. Show me a major media outlet controlled or owned by Blacks. Show me where any of the branches of government have Black people controlling it.   Wait. You cant so dont waste your time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



ROFL!  Yeah, every year we remember the destruction of the glorious land previously known as Oklahoma


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Well when Blacks self segregate white people and the government get jealous and destroy their cities. 

The Destruction of Black Wall Street - EBONY


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



92 years ago? Come on man.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Come on what?


----------



## Humorme (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Meet the Jews Who Own Hollywood and the Media

The Illusion of Choice: 90% of American Media Controlled by 6 Corporations - Waking Times

TradWorker  –  Jews Are Not White

Ashkenazi Jews are not white – Response to Haaretz article


The United States Supreme Court is made up of *six *Roman Catholics and* three* Jews.  So, three Jews are counted as non-white, Clarence Thomas is black, Sotomayor is of Hispanic descent. So the Supreme Court is not controlled by whites.

That takes the media and the United States Supreme Court off the table.  They are the two most influential "_controllers_" in America.  You want to keep this up?

What your problem is, you apparently think that blacks ought to run America.  Like they do Africa?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Those Jews are white Ashkenazi jews. What do you mean they arent counted as white. Of course they are.
That means the majority of the SC and media is controlled by whites.

Blacks should run the US. That would keep the US and other europeans from messing up stuff in Africa.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Those Jews are white Ashkenazi jews. What do you mean they arent counted as white. Of course they are.
> That means the majority of the SC and media is controlled by whites.
> 
> Blacks should run the US. That would keep the US and other europeans from messing up stuff in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Those Jews are white Ashkenazi jews. What do you mean they arent counted as white. Of course they are.
> ...


Not really getting your point? Use your words even your typical grunt would suffice.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He calls himself "us white people" when advocating DACA, but considers whites a separate group when the issue of white replacement is discussed. This hypocrisy is pretty common among certain jews.


----------



## Humorme (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Jews are not whites.  So your argument fails.

Ashkenazi Jews are not white – Response to Haaretz article

Blacks haven't been able to run their own countries.  They sure as Hell can't run America and if the Jews were white, America wouldn't be the clusterphuck it is today.  Jews control most of the left and they do nothing in the best interest of any white man.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...




Leave my country. I don't care where you go, and I don't care what color you are. We are well over our quota of cowardly idiots.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sorry, you're stuck with me.


----------



## Humorme (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



And here is the reason:

Esau/Edom, and the Trail of the Serpent - V


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually our "friend" greenblatt is far more lethal to Whites than any negro could ever decipher.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

Humorme said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Spot on.  Nothing else needs to be stated.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Hebrews are not white. The Jews are white. They are from germany.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

^ this asclepias person is an idiot. We should all put him on ignore.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


Listen to Morgan!


----------



## Humorme (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




WRONG

I prefer to rely on biblical archaeologists:

Hebrews | White Racial Identity


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


You mean you prefer to listen to lying white boys. 

You should read the bible. It tells you exactly what color the original Hebrews were. No where in the bible are they described as white. They would have died living in the area they inhabited.


----------



## Humorme (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, those who remind you that you're full of shit are liars.  Pot what calls the kettle black.  So, historians got it wrong.  Biblical archaeologists got it wrong.  I'm in my final quarter of Bible College right now so you're telling me the Bible and Bible College got it wrong?

Hebrews | White Racial Identity

Then there is this (an excerpt from a letter from Pontius Pilate to Tiberius Caesar):

"_I observed in the midst of the group a young man who was leaning against a tree, calmly addressing the multitude. I was told it was Jesus. This I could easily have suspected, so great was the difference between him and those listening to him. His golden-colored hair and beard gave to his appearance a celestial aspect.  He appeared to be about thirty years of age. Never have I seen a sweeter or more serene countenance_."

From the "Archko Volume" containing manuscripts in Constantinople and the records of the Senatorial docket taken from the library at Rome translated by Drs. Macintosh and Twyman of the Antiquerian Lodge, Genoa, Italy.

This has been checked and is in accord with the copy of the original lodged in a British Museum that has verified the accuracy of the transcription. It was verified in November 1935_._

Don't sound like there was a black dude in the woodpile.
_ 

_


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


They didnt just get it wrong. They flat out lied.  We know he couldnt have had actual golden hair or sending him to hide in Africa would be kind of stupid dont you think?

Like I said please point me to anywhere in the bible or torah were the hebrews are described as white. What you will find is that white is looked upon as a symptom of being unclean. Laws of Leviticus.


----------



## oldsoul (Sep 22, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The moron here is YOU. I said NOTHING about any particular group of racists. The fact remains that racists ARE a dying breed.


----------



## oldsoul (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So, your saying then that if I own a home, and you do not, it is because of systemic racism? Get a grip dude.


----------



## oldsoul (Sep 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...


Thank you. Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


Depends. If you were approved for a loan from a racist white person I was denied a loan from thats an excellent example of systemic racism. Get a grip on what?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You were "denied a loan" (you're probably lying) because you're an unrepentant asshole with delusions of grandeur and a racist who doesn't have enough brains or self control to hide his disdain towards white people. even when seeking a loan.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > MThomasson said:
> ...


I really do believe this is the only approach that will work and have done since I was a child. There is so much history, so much that cannot be put right now, that we all have to just stop and look to the future. It could be done if only enough vocal/famous people - like Morgan for example - would be willing to say so, imho.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



This is avoidance behavior. Black history month is the direct result of systemic racism.  Without racism there would be no need for a Black history month as it would be taught every day of the year.  Black history month is an attempt to teach Blacks and others their history which has been omitted or outright lied about in american history books.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 22, 2017)

So did "roskus" freeman have sex with his grand daughter?  Seemed something like that came up about the same time as the cosby rapes.  More magic negros?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where is it you were denied a loan? I'm just curious where you found this lending institution that leaves lending strictly to the totally subjective authority of the racist person looking over your documents and deciding to give you a loan or not instead of using objective criteria to guide that individual to the decision. Surely you realize these people almost always have to follow some set of rules when handing out money, right?

Also:

*Four years after earning a bachelor’s degree, black 
graduates in the 2008 cohort held $24,720 more 
student loan debt than white graduates ($52,726 
versus $28,006), on average.*

*Still, black borrowers remain more than three 
times as likely to default within four years as white 
borrowers (7.6 percent versus 2.4 percent)*

https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/es_20161020_scott-clayton_evidence_speaks.pdf

So at least in the case of student loans, they're ending up with MORE debt and default MORE often. If anything, institutions should be lending LESS to them, not MORE!


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 23, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



Flint/Ferguson -- all the other stories IS about what been "failing you".  It's large, inefficient, inept and corrupt govt systems that actually ABUSE economically challenged communities. The "customer relations" Stinks. The LEADERSHIP stinks and the accountability is non-existent. 

So here's my question. WHY do all those really oppressed people keep voting for BIGGER AND MORE MUSCULAR government? Isn't that stupid when you realize how inept and callous they are? 

And why do folks STAY in these "underserved communities"??? Don't you know there's OTHER places that are better run and not as dangerous for their children?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 23, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...


Your question suggests a rational, non-moronic actor. Obviously that assumption is wrong.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> *Four years after earning a bachelor’s degree, black
> graduates in the 2008 cohort held $24,720 more
> student loan debt than white graduates ($52,726
> versus $28,006), on average.*
> ...


True, maybe. One must dig a little deeper and uncover the why of this statistic. The mere fact that it exists is only the beginning. The real story here is the why. I do not have that information, maybe you can find it for us to discuss.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 2, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > *Four years after earning a bachelor’s degree, black
> ...


Because negroes tend to be careless with money. It's caused by stupidity and low self-control.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I think with a little research you will find that there are countries in the continent of Africa that are thriving and doing quite well.  There are also parts of the continent not doing so well (since so many of their resources were stolen), like there are parts of the U.S. not doing so well because we have chosen to ignore them.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


That's a very broad statement. I know many, many black folks who are not at all careless with money. They are not stupid and they do not lack self-control. You really can never be accurate when you throw an entire group of people into the same pot.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 2, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


I was explaining the statistics. No, not all negroes are stupid, but they certainly lead the statistics.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Do you have any evidence to suggest this, or is this merely your own bias?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 3, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


Are you talking about IQ studies that have been posted on these forums?

Otherwise, what do you think is the reason behind blacks committing the most retarded crimes ever that lose them money? What about their poor performance in school? Does white racism make them rob a liquor store to put themselves in prison?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


Your OP is full of hypocrisy. You want calm discussion while dissing old WHITE men.

Meh.

/thread


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...


Hello I'm *nobody* or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
Fact: The country is still run by old white men!   This is a lie, as many different people are in positions of power.
The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer /their 'feelings' have nothing to do with race. and so they can use us without conscience.
Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.   nothing to do with race
Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. another lie, blatant and shows a complete ignorance of our history. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.   dramatic much?

Of course this conversation is uncomfortable. If you're not uncomfortable then you're set in stone and angry no matter which side you're on. Where do we go from here?

Love, Understanding, Respect for differing viewpoints is the course necessary.....easy to say right?

This is our challenge.     



It really irks me when people talk about having an open and honest conversation about race then start off with lies and bs.

better luck next time skippy


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 3, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## LOIE (Oct 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Several books I've read lately explain that although IQ tests are widely accepted, they have never been proven to actually measure intelligence. Dr. Joy Degruy says, "In his book The Mismeasure of Man, Stephen J. Gould reviews the history of intelligence testing and discusses its problems. It is important to understand Gould's work because IQ testing is widely accepted as science, and we must understand how little science was actually involved in its development.

Did the Stanford-Binet Intelligence Test actually measure intelligence?  Almost certainly not. We cannot know for sure because the test was never validated. Because there is no objective way to measure intelligence in the first place, it is impossible to ever validate such a test. So even though the test was never proved to be valid, its proponents continued to assert that they had a test of intelligence. They made such a good case, pseudo-scientific though it was, that America started buying into the concept of measuring intelligence. The trouble remains, we cannot know what any of these tests actually measure."


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 3, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


I've seen criticism of IQ tests and I agree they are somewhat valid. For example, I have seen reports that say IQ test scores are influenced only partly by intelligence. That they are also influence by level of motivation and how much work the test taker is willing to put into the test-taking effort. What does it mean? It means negroes are lazy as well as stupid.

But if you think there's more to it, go ahead and actually post the criticism of the test (as opposed to an excerpt that gives very little detail). Also explain why they commit the dumbest crimes to end up in prison. And why they do poorly in school.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2017)

Meanwhile...in TVland and Twitter (link supplied for those who want to see a lot of Angry Black People)....can us crackers have a tv show called Whitish?

#blackish hashtag on Twitter


----------



## Gracie (Oct 4, 2017)

I guess that's a no? No tv show called Whitish then, eh?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I guess that's a no? No tv show called Whitish then, eh?


nothing like it.

However some leftist will claim that they are all about white people, or some such nonsense.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Well, IQ studies, flawed as they are, would be a start. All I am looking for is hard facts, not personal opinion.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


I assume you've seen the IQ statistics if you've heard of the criticism.

Then there's the fact that they lead the numbers in violent crime (also well-known) and poor performance in school (probably least well known of the three). I'll post the least known one since I assume you've seen the other two given how well known they are. https://nces.ed.gov/programs/coe/figures/images/figure-coj-6.png


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


Theyve actually been proven that they dont measure intelligence. For starters an IQ test only tests social indoctrination. Then there is the fact that there are 2 or 3 types of intelligence.  I knew kids that were brilliant but school and tests bored the shit out of them..

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


So how did you reach that conclusion from that article?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Easy. I posed a question to a white person taken from a White culturally bias IQ test but changed to reflect Black culture and the dumb fucker flunked.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you reached your conclusion entirely from negro nonscience, why did you link to an unrelated article instead of just posting your negro nonscience bullshit methodology so people will immediately know to ignore your post?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I reached the conclusion that the test was culturally biased from my own investigation. I linked the article to show that there is more to it than just intelligence. Motivation is a big factor. WTF is wrong with you? You dont know how to read white boy?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I guess negro failure is partly due to negro laziness/lack of motivation. Who would have guess?

So what negro cultural gem did you add to the question?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Your white boy insecurities will not goad me into giving you the answers to my test white boy.  I'm smarter than you. Anything you could possible come up with I already assumed you would ask.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You assumed I'd do the only rational thing and ask you about the methodology of your "experiment?" Way to go, great sage! Now you get to look like a moron who won't even say what question he asked on his "test." As if anyone doubted the utter retardation of even the idea of a "test" with only one question that's supposed to undo IQ testing.

Maybe the white boy didn't know how to smoke crack or rob a liquor store. Could be he hadn't been to prison. Or maybe he didn't give the answer in the retarded "ebonics" language negroes use in the US.

Maybe it is a cultural slant like you said.  Perhaps they can make a test that does away with white crap like math and language and instead has questions about basketball, smoking crack, high-risk/low-reward robberies, doing time in prison, and weekend negrohood shootings (a negro cultural pastime). You know, to make it less culturally slanted towards whites so the negroes will have a chance.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 6, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I guess I'll have to take your word for it that this graph indeed shows what you claim it does....


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 6, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


Or just research it. Here, let me hold your hand:

The Condition of Education - Elementary and Secondary Education - Student Effort, Persistence and Progress - Status Dropout Rates - Indicator April (2017)


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2017)

here is why racism can't be discussed: read post # 39 on this forum
THIS IS CNN: Vegas Shooting Because America ‘Silently Accepting the Rage of White Men’


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Funny, you make a claim, then when asked to back it up with facts, you get all defensive and pretentious. Interesting. All I was asking for was actual data to support your claim. Simple, yet it took offending you to get it, apparently.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 10, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


The source provider was included in the original posting. The image is linked from their website.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 10, 2017)

the main reason why we can't have a calm discussion is that the right must, absolutely must, capitulate to the left or they are called racists.

when disagreeing means that, that means the left is incapable of discussing racism.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

There can never be a discussion of racism.   There will never be a conversation about racism.

When the left says discussion or conversation what they really mean is sit down,  shut up.  The left is going to lecture.

Done with that.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


From your original posts' link:
"Implication #1: In order to truly understand the causes and consequences of massive racial disparities in student debt, we need to be able to track debt and repayment patterns by race."
"Implication #2: Research and policy focusing on undergraduate borrowing alone will address only a fraction of overall racial disparities in student debt."
"Implication #3: New repayment options such as the Revised Pay-As-You-Earn (REPAYE) plan may alleviate the worst consequences of racial debt disparities, while failing to address underlying causes."
So, there you have it. The authors of the study you cited aren't even making the clams you are.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.



Martin Luther King got murdered by a white man, that's how much his great efforts to "united the races" were appreciated.  You are not only part pf t he problem, you represent what the problem is.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.
> ...


Other leaders where gunned down by black people.

Most b/c they supported peace


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Uh other leaders were not mentioned. Also a white president was gunned down by a white man if you want to go to that. In fact 2 white presidents were killed by white people and a third was also shot by anther white person. So let's stick to talking about the OP and not bring up your lie of what Dr. King was. OK?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Malcolm X, one the the most prominent Black leaders of the 20th Century rose from prison inmate to spokesman for the Nation Of Islam. While Malcolm X would clash with the government and other Black leaders, it would be members of the Nation Of Islam who would be convicted of his killing.Years later, it would be revealed that the FBI used COINTLPRO agents to infiltrate the Nation Of Islam and cause tension between them and Malcolm; and created false letters between the Malcolm and the Nation.


another reason we can't talk about racism is the hypocritical left accuses others of doing what they just did.

pathetic


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



You want to make excuses but no one black ran the FBI at that time. The reason why we can't talk about racism is exemplified by our discussion. You claimed that someone was dividing the nation and belittling the efforts of MLK. So I mentioned his efforts to united us by race were so appreciated by whites that he was murdered by a white man. Instead of accepting this truth, you then went to well blacks shot other black leaders, instead of just recognizing the truth of why King was killed and how much his work was truly hated.  The reason why we cant talk about race is that whites such as you think your word or opinion is final about an experience you have not lived. You have got MLK wrong, because in as much as he was trying to bring people together, he was trying to get whites out of their racism  so they could respect blacks as humans the same as whites. Today anyone of color doing this is declared by those such as you as people trying to divide something. Well, I hate to inform you but you cannot divide something that's already divided. And it is those like you who keep us divided.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.
> ...



I happen to appreciate his efforts. Without them a lot of people would not be alive today. Deliberately stirring the pot and increasing tensions is the exact opposite of what he stood for. I stand by my earlier post and suggest you educate yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



I'm 56 years old. I don't need to educate myself on what I saw. King stirred the pot and "increased the tension."  You don't think the march on Selma stirred the pot? How about he Bus Boycott? The March on Washington? His speeches? The sit ins? Hw about when they visited Birmingham and got hosed and bit by dogs. He got put in jail. But he didn't stir the pot, I guess. He just sat at home dreaming and begging whites so see his children by the content f their character, He visited my hometown about two weeks before he died. I was 7 yeas old. He met with my father and other black ministers,. I got to shake his hand. As part of his visit, he went to a white barbershop on purpose because that barbershop had a long history of discrimination. The owners in that business district bitched and moaned to such an extent, that on the Sunday after he was gone the president of the university located in our town had an op ed in the local paper chewing them out for their racism. That's how much King stirred pots buddy. Your earlier statements were incorrect and ignorant. I suggest you educate yourself because you have made up a King that never existed. You don't know shit about Martin Luther King  Jr.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


There I have what? I'm making claims based on the that research and other research. The source is just providing the statistics. For example, a source could say that 100% of Fords fail while being driven causing crashes, while only 1% of GMs fail this way. From that statistic I can make the claim that Fords are more dangerous than GMs. A source could say that negroes score much lower on IQ tests than any other racial group. From that I can make the claim that negroes are generally dumber than others. The source is not required to make every possible conclusion for you.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



What research? You are just making claims out of thin air.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


Research you quoted, idiot.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I stopped reading there.

why?

b/c as a leftist twat you have to change the subject, again.  Every time you filth get shut down;  oops, subject change.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



No what I quoted wasn't research.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So this isn't a source for research?

The Condition of Education - Elementary and Secondary Education - Student Effort, Persistence and Progress - Status Dropout Rates - Indicator April (2017)


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Actually you changed the subject. I was talking about what happened to King and you changed the subject to how other black leaders got killed by blacks. That's the problem with these places idiots post  and if other idiots gang up on those who oppose their stupidity, they think their stupidity turns to intelligence.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



A source for researching what?. It has been established  that IQ tests as currently constructed are not accurate indicators of intelligence, this stuff on drop out rates has nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Right...

They drop out and go to prison for some half-assed robbery or street fight because they're really smart and know something the white man doesn't. I guess that's also why they perform poorly on IQ tests.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 12, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> 
> [...]


If this country were run by old White men we would not have had a Black President and Blacks would not be getting away with even a small percentage of the aggressive nonsense and the constant complaining they get away with today.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*There is systemic racism we are unable to discuss calmly*
you changed the subject chumlly.  But you were talking about a leader and so I talked about leaders.

leftists morons don't even know how dumb they are.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



While you were a child of 7 I was in my 20s and actually paying attention and understanding what was going on. Yes, he demonstrated for civil rights but he was a strong voice for non-violence. It was the violent riots that stirred the pot and increased tensions. Again, educate yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Well since I was a black child, I was part of what was going on and like I said you know nothing about King.  He was about non violence but not non confrontation. Understand the difference and educate yourself. King was stabbed, in his marches people got beaten and killed.  You apparently did not pay attention to this which are the types of things that created the riots and that is what increased the tensions. But in usual ignorant white fashion you ignore what whites did and try blaming blacks for how they retaliated basically in self defense.. So again King was murdered by a white person which shows just how much what he was doing was appreciated by whites such as yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



You did not say leaders, you said Martin Luther King a specific leader and when confronted with the truth you changed the subject.  What's even worse for you is that you are the one who mentioned e FBI  Counterintelligence Program which then since you want to claim I was talking leaders then you did, you were talking about the FBI so I made a comment about the command structure of the FBI who made the decision to kill Malcolm X and that person was not black. That's a fact and you just have to deal with it. You changed the subject and like a dumb rightie you try making claims about the left based on your own behavior.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## oldsoul (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> So again King was murdered by a white person which shows just how much what he was doing was appreciated by whites such as yourself.


To be fair, all that really proves is what ONE white man, and any possible accomplices, thought of what Dr. King was doing. That said, there were (and still are) those who believe that James Earl Ray did a great service to the nation. I disagree in the strongest terms. However, the race of the person who shoots someone is no more proof of a larger sentiment than my standing in a garage proves that I am a car. It is evidence, but no more. Evidence that requires further fact to confirm or refute a claim.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


True. Being as this is a discussion, I thought it prudent to inquire as to why you make the claims you do. As of yet, you have not made a convincing argument.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your racist bullshit gets old really quick. 
And if you want a discussion you really need to address what I actually write instead of what you imagine or wish I wrote. I did not say that he was non-confrontational. Or that there was never any violence surrounding his demonstrations. Nor did I attempt to assign blame for violence and riots. 
And, no, our respective races neither earns any points or proves anything about either of us.
The fact that MLK was murdered by a white guy proves absolutely nothing about anything. 
Before you go making wild assumptions based on race you apparently need to be reminded that whites also marched with blacks-and some died- for civil rights and that their support was critical in getting civil rights legislation passed. You slander their accomplishments along with MLK's. Educate yourself.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


For what it's worth, my opinion:
 Both of you are correct in certain aspects, and both wrong. This is a great example of why we cannot have a reasonable discussion on most topics that are emotionally charged, as this one is. My point is, it seems to me, both of you are attempting to "prove the other wrong", instead of stating your case and let the facts, and arguments speak for themselves. In other words, state your case, explain it, and answer any questions posed. All the while, trying to understand the position of those who have a differing opinion. Ask questions, seek clarification, and consider the possibility that you may be incorrect, not have the best solution, or you both may have excellent points worth considering. Above all, a discussion such as this, should never be about who is "right" but about SOLUTIONS. Unless I have missed it, neither of you have put forth any solutions. Therefore, I see this as a pointless exercise in trying to break a brick wall with your head.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Ok. Lets look at what you said,

*Insisting that minorities are not part of the "ruling class" is untrue and only serves to exacerbate this Nations' problems. You seek to further divide rather than unite. You belittle the efforts of great men like MLK when you deny their accomplishments. You increase the anger. You are not part of the solution; you are part of the problem.*

Blacks aren't part of  the ruling class. A black person talking about that is not trying to divide an already racially divided nation. The person you talk about is not belittling King, he is carrying on Kings tradition. The fact King was murdered by a white guy is evidence that what you say is completely wrong. The fact King got murdered shows he never got to finish his work.

I know what whites did. But you are white and like the other whites of your age you want to give yourself extra credit for being in a crowd marching. I don't need to educate myself on what I already know. What you need to do is understand that your opinion of King just doesn't matter all at much to me.  Name me a time when this nation has ever been united on race. You can't.  So then why in the hell are you telling a black person they are further dividing something by the mention of racism. The anger has never left, so what anger is this person creating? You make no sense. Maybe you need the education.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> While you were a child of 7 I was in my 20s and actually paying attention and understanding what was going on. Yes, he demonstrated for civil rights but he was a strong voice for non-violence. It was the violent riots that stirred the pot and increased tensions. Again, educate yourself.


Name me a peaceful revolution ?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I do not really appreciate when a white person decides to tell someone about how they are dissing King according to their  belief of what King stood for which misses what he stood for. The solution is that whites need to get together and work to end the racism in their communities. Now I know that is going to be opposed but blacks have been working and working to do things for  200 years and things don't change they get rebranded and done differently. Until that stops, until whites can listen then we don't get change.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > While you were a child of 7 I was in my 20s and actually paying attention and understanding what was going on. Yes, he demonstrated for civil rights but he was a strong voice for non-violence. It was the violent riots that stirred the pot and increased tensions. Again, educate yourself.
> ...



This fool is talking about the black riots and blaming blacks for stirring some pot while ignoring the white riots at Little Rock, Oxford Mississippi, Selma, Montgomery, Birmingham and many other places. That was the violence that stirred any pots and that violence was not instigated by blacks. Yet this is a guy who wants to tell me how I was a child of 7 ad he was in his 20's but he was a white person in his 20's who apparently paid less attention to what was going on than the 7 year old black kid who was watching it all happen.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This fool is talking about the black riots and blaming blacks for stirring some pot while ignoring the white riots at Little Rock, Oxford Mississippi, Selma, Montgomery, Birmingham and many other places. That was the violence that stirred any pots and that violence was not instigated by blacks. Yet this is a guy who wants to tell me how I was a child of 7 ad he was in his 20's but he was a white person in his 20's who apparently paid less attention to what was going on than the 7 year old black kid who was watching it all happen.


That's how the white supremacist thinks.

The white supremacist goes like this

If you step on some1's foot. Most normal people would remove the foot.

*Not the white supremacist.*

The white supremacist responds like this






 "_I'm not stepping on your foot !! How dare you accuse me of that !! And after all the nice things I have done for you! You people do nothing but blame others and complain. You just hate white people. Look at your IQ !! Look at my inventions !! Look at where you live !! You people step on your own feet !! Arab's stepped on your first first....don't you know that ?  But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do_."


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2017)

Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So again King was murdered by a white person which shows just how much what he was doing was appreciated by whites such as yourself.
> ...



That's your opinion, but the jailing, the stabbing the threats on his life and his families he constantly faced are evidence of how large the opposition to him was. I also think that what those ho were with him suffered are also plenty of evidence. There really is no more evidence that needs to be proven  These excuses get old.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Taz said:


> Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.



And whites don't want to talk about this:

_There has never, ever, ever been a national set of laws or system put in place to systematically oppress white people or push them to a status that is 'less than,'" "Not once. Ever. So 'reverse racism' can truly never exist." _

* Alexia LaFata *​


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.
> ...


See? I told you that blacks don't want to talk about their own racism.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Agreed. Is this a "white" problem though? Or is this an "American" problem? That is not to say it is not a problem elsewhere, but to say that it IS a problem here. That it is not a problem that is exclusive to one race or another, but that it is a problem we ALL must work to solve. The moment anyone says, "well they...." the discussion ends, and the emotional disagreement starts. Why don't we look at this another way? Why don't we say, as Morgan Freeman put it, " I’m going to stop calling you a white man. And I’m going to ask you to stop calling me a black man." Are we not all men and women? What does my race or yours have to do with it? Does being a "black person" lend some credence to what you say about how racism manifests itself? Sure. Does your race have anything to do with solving the problem? No.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All of this evidence does point to a larger issue, true. That is all I was getting at. One part of it was the assassination of MLK, that is not the whole story though.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.
> ...


They never want to address that. Considering the success of many Blacks one would love to see how whites would fare after 400 years of systemic oppression.


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


See? You also don't want to talk about black racism. So if you don't want to talk about black racism, why the fuck should I want to talk about white racism?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



"Blacks aren't part of  the ruling class"
I disagree.
_"A black person talking about that is not trying to divide an already racially divided nation."_
A black person but not a white person? And I said " *serves to"* not _"trying".
"...divide an already racially divided nation."_
Didn't claim that the Nation doesn't remain somewhat racially divided. However it should be obvious to anyone who cares to look that it is much less divided than it once was. The races unified as just people and just Americans was MLK's stated goal and he was well aware that that could not be accomplished through hate and  violence. 

*“I have a dream that one day little black boys and girls will be holding hands with little white boys and girls.” 
― Martin Luther King Jr., I Have A Dream

 “I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.” 
― Martin Luther King Jr.*

You seem determined to judge me by the color of my skin but you can't fight bigotry by becoming a bigot.

_The fact King was murdered by a white guy is evidence that what you say is completely wrong._
Untrue as I already pointed out.

_"So then why in the hell are you telling a black person they are further dividing something by the mention of racism"_
I'm not and I didn't and you are just off on another of your flights of fancy. Dr. King's support of the Civil Rights Act was largely responsible for it's adoption was a hugh accomplishment put blacks on an equal legal footing with everybody else. 
.No proof or even evidence has been presented to show that blacks do not participate in whatever you imagine to be a "ruling  class" (the existence of which is also unproven) or that racism is in any way involved. 




_.
_


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Because we don't have the racism you have been shown in that quote. Whites do and that's the problem because it continues. That's the racism we are talking about. You are talking about how terrible it is for someone to call you a white boy, Well you being called a white boy hasn't cost you anything.  But that national system of laws  or system has done that to us..


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now that quote is truly hilarious. That isn't a definition; it's an altogether transparent excuse to whine and play the victim and blame your woes on things that happened to your distant ancestors. Exactly what laws or systems absolve you of responsibility for your own actions or lack thereof?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



 Well, after 1,000 years of systematic oppression for Estonia, it's now #1 in Europe's educational PISA scores, and producing tech like Kazaa, and Skype.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



I don't care what you don't agree with. I know I am right and you are not. Martin Luther Kings goals was to ensure equal rights for blacks. By doing that perhaps the nation would become more unified. Not what you say. Dr. King did not just not support the Civil Rights Act. Dr. King made the  civil rights act and still today blacks do not have equal footing. There is no disputing this from a white man who doesn't have to live as a non white and never has.

Those like you are why we can't have this conversation. You are white and yet you think you cam tell us as blacks what our leaders stand for, what we experience, and how things are for something you've never been. The when we say not so, then we are the bigots.

The races never have unified at any time. This is why I tell you to educate yourself about Dr. King. You post up two lines from I have a dream, but there is a little more than that to things he has said.

*The MLK White Supremacy Wanted Silenced*


Don't try  telling me shit about King. King was murdered by a white guy. King faced years of threats against  his life by whites. Kings family faced threats. His children. And yet you sit on your white ass trying to give me your opinion.

This film shows you what happened after King was killed. His work was NEVER completed. He was murdered as he was  planning a poor mans march on Washington.

This is the last speech he gave. I believe this was the night before he was killed. At that time he was planning a sanitation workers march in Memphis.

*Martin Luther King's Last Speech that got him killed  *


There is plenty of proof blacks are not part of the ruling class and there is also plenty more proof that racism is the cause.

There is no bigotry here my man. None whatsoever. I am speaking the truth. You can't handle the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.
> ...



The oppression of Ireland, Poland, Ukraine, Lithuania, etc.was pretty nasty too.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That quote is a fact. What actions absolve you of your responsibility to recognize the 241 years of continuing white racism and the damage it has caused? Because this quote has nothing to do with my long  lost ancestors idiot given the fact I was born when blacks were fighting for civil rights. And YOU, well your ass was born during legalized racial discrimination. So that's not so distant pod nuh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks are hardly ever part of the ruling class, Jews on the other hand......


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



The go to those places and advocate. Because no one black did that.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The actual truth is that MLK would find your divisiveness misunderstanding and whining shameful and pathetic just as I do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Kind of like how 300,000 Blacks have been killed by other Blacks in the U.S since the 1970's?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



 No that's not the actual truth. I don't give a damn what you think and MLK would be proud of those like me.

What I find pathetic are old white men who don't really know what King was about trying to pimp King into some conservative sellout Ben Carson styled punk.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Kinda like show us a link to whites and blacks killed since 1970 from the department of justice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 13, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Thank Quincy Jones for this. He was awesome!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty easy to see why this poster only lasted one day


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Far more civilian murderers were wrong, than cop ones.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > oldsoul said:
> ...


I make claims based on evidence. It's called critical thinking. You should try it.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks don't want to talk about how racist they are towards White people.
> ...


As usual, the negroes prefer to dwell on the long gone past instead of dealing with current events and problems.


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You all hate whites way more than there are whites who hate you. You should all pull your pants up and get that chip off your shoulders. I also come from serfs back in the old country, and I don't bitch about what happened to my ancestors 24/7. They came here, stayed in school and worked hard, you all should try it sometime and stop scapegoating whitey, nobody's even paying attention anymore.


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you blame you failure in life on whites?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well since racism happens today and whites still have that system now, it appears that the negroes are very much dealing with current events and problems.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



There were no serfs here. But there were slaves. And there was American national apartheid. Bitch I've got a masters degree.  There ain't no scapegoating whitey, there is holding whitey accountable for what he does. If there is any hate, whites made it happen. And whites like you keep it happening.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



What failure?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now the negro is doing bait-and-switch, going from an apparently anti-negro "national set of laws" to "racism happens today."

Some people are racist. However, that's quite different from a national set of laws or a "system put in place."


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Now the white is doing the bait and switch. No, we live in a system that is racist. Some people have nothing to do with it.

*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...







Huh????


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




What subject was that in again?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



The subject you didn't get a masters in.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








That could be a lot of things. Could you be more specific?


----------



## sakinago (Oct 13, 2017)

MThomasson said:


> Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> Fact: The country is still run by old white men!
> The poor, immigrants and blacks are at the bottom of the list of importance because they feel we have nothing to offer and so they can use us without conscience. Flint is a perfect reflection of what I speak.
> Fact: We have glossed over these issues too long. That is why the conversation has to occur. The country is crying to be heard ....to be seen.
> ...



I'd love to talk about it...I kind of feel like you're already heading down one hill of the mountain with no stopping. 

Whatever advantage, tangible or non-tangible, you want to give to whites, there's plenty of individual choices among everything but white that adds up to be MUCH more than any advantage being white in this country means...whitey is no longer on top. Those one top nowadays are the Asian and southeast Asians. Some 30% of black males are committing felony crimes. Whatever oppression vs advantage you want to give to whitey is gone when you look at the real world. Millennial whitey lives in their parents basements, who the parents are paying for their parents while paying for their adult children...and now if you were living in development of houses that cost 600,000 or over in the burbs...it's gonna be heavily consisted of the brown variety from across the pacific, not at all white. I'm talking one white family to every at least 10 Asians families, despite whites being the majority. 

So how much is color and how much is personal choice?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

sakinago said:


> MThomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm nobody or I'm everyone I'm not sure. The passion behind this subject is palpable. We must find a way to have this conversation and still hear each other. Passion steps in and anger follows.....conversation over.
> ...



This is ignorance. None of this is right.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah, it's the masters degree you did not get.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You keep doing bait and switch. Are you asking if racism ended (that is, there isn't a single racist alive) or are you asking that national anti-negro law sets ended?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK. That's simple. It didn't end, because I'm racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





What subject?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So how do you feel about the way Obama tried to undo King's and the Civil Rights Movement's work? I think it's a damn shame, but Americans are resilient and things will be back to normal in a year or two.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The subject? The subject you didn't get a masters degree in..

How about you tell us about  your education. What degree do you have,? what subject?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



When did that happen?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're so mired in hating whitey you're that oblivious?

Obama's posturing and lecturing is as divisive as ever (opinion) - CNN


Obama Scolded for 'Divisive' Speech on Racism to Blacks

Where King sought unity, Obama tried to divide. And no, nappy-head, I don't have lice.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Ok, my undergraduate degrees are in Philosophy and Political Science. My masters is in Linguistics. 

See how easy that is? Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2017)

BA in Liberal Arts.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Whose afraid? I just get tired of having to answer that question so I decided not to. I don't care what education you got, all I care is what you show. You show that you know nothing about race relations from a black perspective and if I had no degree what I said is from life experience not from a wish of being colorblind in a nation that has never been. Then to be stupid enough to call me the same as these racists for defending myself from their racism by using the same technique in order to make them feel exactly how I do each time I have to read their crap is the epitome of ignorance. And you have done all that. Yet I say I got a masters and you want to question me? That's why you get no answer, not because I'm scared.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



What did King seek to unify?  What did Obama try to divide?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Americans. Have you been told you're about as dense as DU lately? You should have.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



King did not seek to unify Americans. He sought to get equality for blacks. Likewise Obama did not seek to divide Americans. Obama did not divide anything. You use articles form Newsmax and a right wing radio talk show host and think this has credibility?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, attack the source. That's not an Alinsky tactic.  It's not like anything's ever going to get through that thick skull of yours anyways.

CNN is a right-wing talk show host? Who knew?

I'm done here. You're about as fun to conversate with as watching paint peel itself.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



CNN did not write the op ed.

Obama did not divide the nation. That's just a fact.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites made your hate happen, lol. My ancestors were serfs back in the old country, and they didn't like it where they were so they left and started a new life...  

Need help packing?


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You say that whites caused your anger, so what happened?


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> * Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. *


Obama getting elected showed that a good portion of whites are no longer racist towards blacks. Now pull up your pants.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



There were no serfs in America. I don't care what your parents were in the old country, they came here and were white. Pack your momma., I ain't going no where. When you debate me try using rebuttals that make sense.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 14, 2017)

Democrats make everything about race because they are racist


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > * Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. *
> ...



Well according to the actual voting results in 2012, 61 percent of all whites did not vote for Obama and in 2008, 59 percent of al whites did  not vote for Obama. 

Boy there are some really dumb white people in this country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Democrats make everything about race because they are racist



This is coming from the republican party of racism.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you're saying that anyone who didn't vote for Obama is a racist?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I'm saying that the majority of whites never did vote for Obama.  So it does not show any proof that a good portion of whites are no longer racist against blacks.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You got a black man elected President in a "white" country. A systematically racist society, as you like to call the US, wouldn't elect a black man to lead them. Now if you've pulled your pants up, go get a belt.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well a racist country elected a black man because 70-80 percent of non whites voted for him. You're white and not American so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The Democratic (white) Party nominated him... Sorry to burst your whole argument.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



 America is a racist nation. You're white and a racist yourself so I don't know why you are here arguing.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I agree, all races in the US are racist, blacks, whites, asians... You seem to think whites are the only ones.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





If you don't care, why did you ask?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Who said anything about "color blind" besides you?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...









You admit to acting just like the OTHER racists here, but deny being a racist? That's illogical, hypocritical, and idiotic.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 14, 2017)

How comes it is that only one race scrams, or cries, racism?  Where exactly do I witness this racism?  The NFL?  The NBA?  Oh I know the NHL, that's it.  Until the NHL is 90 percent black there will be no equality there will be no justice. 

What we have with these types of post are logic fallacies.  Oprah Windfry one of the highest paid personalities, is indication of what?  Turn on the TV and we see that one race is way over represented in accordance with their percent of the population.

It is just so hilarious that one race screams, or cries, for another to help their situation.   The only reason I can imagine that they do is because they know they are incapable of doing it themselves.  Carry a football, yeah, carry a calculator, not so much.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Yeah, you're scared. Otherwise you'd just answer.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Wrong


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Because I wanted to pester you like you do me about my education.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Too bad I'm not a racist. What's stupid is your inability to understand how you teach empathy and understanding to some people. These guys believe their shit, I said what I did so they could understand  how it feels to have someone say something like that to them. There is a major difference and you appear to be too ignorant to understand. Have you studied Jane Elliot's work? In your dumb ass view she'd be a racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





A simple question is "pestering"?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



What am I scared of? I told you a while back.  Am I going to be asked this question every time I leave for two weeks when I say I got a masters every time some white idiot tells me how we blacks need to get educated?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes, especially when its asked by every white racist idiot in a forum each time  you state your level of education.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






You have proven over and over again that you are one of the most incorrigible racists on this site.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No. I'm right.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Not when I've said nothing racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






You're scared of answering, obviously.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your juvenile attempts aren't going to make me say anything more that I have a masters degree. Because I have a masters degree.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And I have a Phd. Now go get me some coffee. White.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm sure you don't. So get your own coffee.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You probably didn't finish high school. No sugar.


----------



## Freewill (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



A few years ago, Obama would be getting you both coffee.......  Damn that is a racist thing to say.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Strange thing to be afraid of.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yawn!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Must be a very embarrassing major.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Must be a very embarrassing major.


Who cares? We already know he's a moron. What's the point of knowing his major?


----------

